# Cockapoo mums and dads



## embee

I'm fascinated by the range of colours and looks of cockapoos based on what the mums and dads look like. It would be great to see pics if you have them.

These are mine:

Flo's mum English Working Lemon Roan Cocker









Flo's dad Miniature Apricot Poodle









Puppies









How Flo looks now. I think Flo has her mums ears and eyes


----------



## parapluie

She's so dang cute! Great idea. I'll have to see if I can get some of Rufus's parents


----------



## kendal

Gypsy's mum a liver and white(think thats what she is classed as) working English cocker









Gypsy and Inca's dad a black min poodle









Inca's mum a red English cocker









Echo's mum a chocolate roan English cocker









Echo and Delta's dad an apricaught and white min poodle









Deltas mum a tri American cocker


----------



## wilfiboy

How interesting what a good idea ... true to form I have nt got any photos and if i did would nt be able to do much with them anyway lol . Both Wilf and Mabels moms were blue roan english cockers. Wilf s dad was a black miniyure poodle and mabels was a white miniture poodle x


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> How interesting what a good idea ... true to form I have nt got any photos and if i did would nt be able to do much with them anyway lol . Both Wilf and Mabels moms were blue roan english cockers. Wilf s dad was a black miniyure poodle and mabels was a white miniture poodle x


That's interesting - so looks like with a blue roan mum puppies colour is influenced by dad as black dad produced a black pup and white dad let mums roan colouring come through. What were Mabel's brothers and sisters like? OMG now I've found this forum I'm becoming completely obsessed with cockapoos


----------



## embee

kendal said:


> Gypsy's mum a liver and white(think thats what she is classed as) working English cocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsy and Inca's dad a black min poodle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inca's mum a red English cocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo's mum a chocolate roan English cocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo and Delta's dad an apricaught and white min poodle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deltas mum a tri American cocker


Really surprised at Delta's colour and markings given her mum and dad's colouring. Gypsy's mum is gorgeous.


----------



## wilfiboy

Obviously not an expert but appears to be that you get solid or with tux pups with solid coloured poodles unless they carry the parti gene or are parti coloured themselves... may not be true thats just what I ve noticed as I ve searched for Mabel. Seems to be alot more parti colours available at the moment. When i approached one breeder they said blue roans did nt exist as a cockerpoo ( but id seen Alfie!!! ) I did nt reply but we know better !!! There we 're three black with white markings and three white with black. I know one stayed white with black Mabels turned blue roan not sure about the third x


----------



## kendal

its not so much about the colour of the mum and dad its the colour they carry in their gens. like both my pairents were dark haired. but myself and my brother were platium bond, turnd out my dad was blond as a child, so he carrys the blond gean in our family, i think thats how it goes. 

so echk and deltas dad must have good parti colour geans as a poodle with more than one colour is called a parti poodle ie black and white.


----------



## wilfiboy

Is that a picture of Gypsy as a pup ?


----------



## kendal

no that must have been a litter before or one of the other pups, we only found gypsy when she was 8 weeks and dint get her till she was 12 or 13 weeks old. as my mum had a holiday booked and i had college so she would have been left on her own in the house for 8 hours, which is not posible for a puppy or most dogs.


----------



## parapluie

Here are Rufus' mom and dad!








Pops








Mom


----------



## wilfiboy

Here you are Cara x


----------



## lady amanda

Rufus looks like his mom!


----------



## parapluie

He does! But he has funny tufts sticking out and wild eyes like his dad sometimes haha
Funny, I haven't looked at this thread in so long. Now really looking at both parents I can really see both in him, whereas I often find myself only seeing mostly cocker. So thanks amanda! Hahah


----------



## Enneirda.

Mom








Dad








Litter (She's the least black) 








'Lo


----------



## wilfiboy

Gosh 'Los dad is lovely what a handsome boy x


----------



## lady amanda

wow! this is so cool to see....against everything you are supposed to do when you get your pup...see the parents....we did not get to see Lady's parents  I would love to know what they looked like


----------



## kendal

lady amanda said:


> wow! this is so cool to see....against everything you are supposed to do when you get your pup...see the parents....we did not get to see Lady's parents  I would love to know what they looked like


can you cantact the breeder and ask?


----------



## Kel

So neat to look at these pictures in this thread 

I didn't get to see Chloe's parents in person because just the puppies were brought to my house ( I know better now!) but I was emailed pictures before I met the puppies. The puppies were quite a variety of colours...a couple of blacks, a chocolate, and then Chloe and another sibling were brown/white but not the same brown. It was really hard to choose!

This is mom:










This is dad:


----------



## Enneirda.

Thanks Karen. =) I spend a LOT of time on that boys coat lol. (I have D'Artagnan now, but sis bought and breed him, I got him later. I wasn't happy with her breeding him, just to clarify about the owning thing)

It's great being able to see all the parents! It's odd though, how so many don't really look anything like them lol.


----------



## blackink

Dad *-*









Mom









and...Puppys! s2









Sirius


----------



## blackink

Cheza









Wesker









The pregnancy was kind of a accident x.x the male cocker is mine and the poodle is from my sister, but everything is ok now, and i have these wonderfuls babys


----------



## wilfiboy

Lovely parents and lovely babies x


----------



## Tressa

They are both stunners!


----------



## Tressa

This is a great thread. Got to get back to Janice at Jandaz and ask her for photos of Teddy's mum and dad - it would be interesting to see if he looks like either of them


----------



## Sarah Lids

Love this thread and thought I would add our pics to it.

Mum is a show cocker, dad is a minature poodle and Callie is the result, this pic was her at 9 weeks old, she is now 11 weeks old and much fluffier, she is our little angel, apart from the weeing, pooing, biting and chasing the cat, lol


----------



## Jukee Doodles

What a fascinating thread, brill idea 

Our two Cockapoo's have the same mini poodle dad, Ziggy. The first stud dog (now retired) we had was apricot mini poodle and he only produced blonde (apricot) or black pups, sometimes with tux and/or white muzzles and paws. So when looking for Ziggy we searched for over 6 months to find a pale parti coloured mini poodle, they are not that common and it took some finding. Ziggy is an apricot and white parti, his dad was black and white parti (Captain Bigglesworth) and his mum was white. Pics of him as a pup then with full coat, plus dad and mum.

Buzz is chocolate roan cockapoo (before and after pics, see how the coat changes) but his mum, Tandy is a blue roan 1/4 english show 3/4 working cocker.

Yum-Yum is blonde parti coloured and his mum is Bonnie, a fox red working cocker who is a fully trained and working gun dog.

Interestingly Yum-Yum is the quieter of the two.

Loving seeing all of your cute dogs


----------



## Jukee Doodles

We are delighted with Ziggy, our Mini poodle apricot parti stud poodle as we bought him hoping that we would mix up the cockapoo puppie's colours a bit. Boy has he done that and some, plus he's a babe and the sweetest character. Attached is and adult picture of him and a picture showing all the colours of his puppies from different working cocker mums.

If you're interested you can view a large gallery of Ziggy's pups at www.puppies.jukeedoodles.co.uk


----------



## caradunne

Pics of Izzy's mum and dad are in my thread 'Finally pictures of Izzy'.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

kendal said:


> its not so much about the colour of the mum and dad its the colour they carry in their gens. like both my pairents were dark haired. but myself and my brother were platium bond, turnd out my dad was blond as a child, so he carrys the blond gean in our family, i think thats how it goes.
> 
> so echk and deltas dad must have good parti colour geans as a poodle with more than one colour is called a parti poodle ie black and white.


I think you're right, it's seems to be down to the genes that they carry. I tried to research it and ended up with 5 printed A4 sheets of increasingly more complicated gene combinations which I could only start to understand the first page. We are having soooo much fun since we started with a our apricot and white parti poodle, Ziggy. (picture attached) The picture of puppies on our signature was his first litter from a chocolate bitch. She had only had solid coloured either black or apricot cockapoo puppies previously. We were so excited to get lots of colours in the same litter. In the last two weeks our young chocolate coloured stud dog Uncle Fester, has just become a man  He is by Ziggy's Grandad who is apricot and white parti so he carries that gene. (So he is Ziggy's Uncle!) (picture attached) His first pups are due in June and we can't wait to see what he produces. We absolutely love all the variety of colours possible. So far we've had 9 different colours born: solid blonde with black nose, solid blonde with liver nose and green/hazel eyes, blonde parti with black and with liver nose, chocolate and white, black and white, chocolate roan, chocolate, black tuxedo. We luuuurve the puppies and all the colours are adorable.


----------



## Tressa

Izzy looks so like Teddy in her pictures, and I know they came from the same place. I will post a photo soon, but I have just tried to groom him myself for the first time and he is a bit unruly looking at the moment and I will need to tidy him up first before his photo shoot I was absolutely amazed yesterday at how he stood and let me do it quite happily. He was such a hyper wee thing before, but now that he is one it seems he has settled down a tiny bit. Still goes bonkers when he is played with though.


----------



## caradunne

Would love to see a picture, how old is Teddy?


----------



## shari313

oh you guys! this is the coolest thread! i love seeing how different all the dogs look. it's a whole world.

i won't ever have photos of cassie's parents... i am her 3rd owner.  she came to her former owners from someone who had bought Cassie for her mom, and it didn't work out. maybe because she was just a little unruly puppy. but however things worked out... it worked in my favor, because i was able to adopt her, and she's just right for us. 

i don't even know if she's a true Cockapoo... i can tell she has a ton of cocker spaniel in her, but her hair is a little wavy all over, and her nose looks a little poodle. not sure. ah well, she's a gorgeous dog. maybe someday i'll have a DNA test to see what kinds of breeds are actually in her.


----------



## shari313

i'm not sure how they groomed her before coming to us, but the previous owner did say she got her groomed pretty short.


----------



## wilfiboy

Good for you Tressa and what a good boy Teddy x


----------



## Jukee Doodles

shari313 said:


> oh you guys! this is the coolest thread! i love seeing how different all the dogs look. it's a whole world.
> 
> i won't ever have photos of cassie's parents... i am her 3rd owner.  she came to her former owners from someone who had bought Cassie for her mom, and it didn't work out. maybe because she was just a little unruly puppy. but however things worked out... it worked in my favor, because i was able to adopt her, and she's just right for us.
> 
> i don't even know if she's a true Cockapoo... i can tell she has a ton of cocker spaniel in her, but her hair is a little wavy all over, and her nose looks a little poodle. not sure. ah well, she's a gorgeous dog. maybe someday i'll have a DNA test to see what kinds of breeds are actually in her.


Cassie looks beautiful. Looking at her she could easily be a Cockapoo but probably not and F1 (the first cross between poodle and cocker). When you start to breed F1 Cockapoo to F1 Cockapoo you get F2 Cockapoos (and then F3, F4 etc etc as you go down the generations) The F2 is the most unstable generation and you easily get 'the grandad effect'. In the same litter you can get pups some that look like a cocker, some that look like a poodle and other that look like a cockapoo. If you just breed with the cockapoo looking ones together then with each generation the resulting puppies gradually get to look more consistent. This is of course selective breeding which is then 60 generations or so later how set pedigree breeds are formed.


----------



## shari313

i think you're right. she seems to have too much of the cocker in her to be the first kind of breeding, and she does shed a tiny bit. i don't know much about the actual cocker spaniel breed to know what their skin feels like, but cassie's skin feels like a poodle with really close hair pores and no oils.


----------

